# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  and so it begins...

## MIke R

*Hopefully we are not far behind......

A-Basin Now OPEN For The Ski Season!*



_By: UnofficialNet October 17, 2014 10:09 
_

TWEE

Share this image:








*The 2014 -2015 winter ski season is officially underway in Colorado. This morning Arapahoe Basin kicked the season off with the opening of the Black Mountain Express chairlift and the High Noon trail. Here is more on todays condtions from * *A-Basins CEO, Al, took a run yesterday before the official opening.* _I went for a run this afternoon [Oct. 16th, 2014] just to make sure everything was ready for the opening. It was so good I stayed out and took a few extra laps. Either my boots shrunk or my feet got a little fatter over the summer. Our staff is putting the finishing touches on everything. The lift crew is training and setting up ramps and signs. The Ski Patrol is doing their thing. There is a lot of vacuuming going on around here. I am off to The 6th Alley for a trial run on their products and services. Friday will be a very good day. You know, this ski thing is a lot of fun.  Als Blog_
__Share this image:








__Share this image:








__










arapahoe basin, ALL, Home Page

----------


## katva

I'm dropping Andrew off at IAD this afternoon for a flight to Denver. He will be touring a couple of schools with his cousins and my brother. Boy, would I love it if he goes to college in CO :)

----------


## MIke R

what schools?

----------


## katva

Co. School of Mines, in Golden (his cousin graduated MCL and her fiancé is finishing up his Masters there in December), and CO State in Ft. Collins, where his other cousin is a Biology Asst. Prof. It will be good for him to tour these schools with them (and no hovering Mom around)  :cool:

----------


## MIke R

School of Mines is awesome...without question the best school in CO

----------


## MIke R

tell Andrew for GREAT cheap eats and very unique flavors go to Rasta Pasta in Ft Collins

----------


## katva

According to many sources, one of the very best engineering schools in the US. Even NPR did a big story on it last week. It's a fantastic school. All the recent publicity will make it harder to get into though! 
http://blogs.denverpost.com/colorado...hool-u-s/3956/

----------


## katva

> tell Andrew for GREAT cheap eats and very unique flavors go to Rasta Pasta in Ft Collins



 :thumb up:  He will be there tomorrow!

----------


## MIke R

awesome food

http://www.rastapasta.net/rasta-fort-collins.html

----------


## katva

We are rushing from his XC meet going on now, to IAD. He'll be starving by the time he gets there!

----------


## MIke R

We got snow!!!!the view of the  Presidentials as seen from Pollys pancake parlor

----------


## Rosemary

And you are off!  Beautiful!  We had our first frost last night.

----------


## MIke R

We got snow!!!!the view of the  Presidentials as seen from Pollys pancake parlor

----------


## amyb

Sure is pretty.

----------


## MIke R

the snow guns are officially on!!!!!!


*Waterville Valley Resort*17 minutes ago


This afternoon on Tommy's World Cup Run. It's a beautiful sight, isn't it?

----------


## amyb

Wishing you a happy, healthy, and prosperous season.

----------


## MIke R

merci buckets

----------


## JEK

I saw a snowplow today and it gave me shivers to go South for the duration.

----------


## Dennis

> I saw a snowplow today and it gave me shivers to go South for the duration.




I know a place....

----------

